# Felipe Anderson gol e giocate: Video



## drama 84 (21 Novembre 2012)

talento brasiliano classe 93 gioca nel santos,piace molto al milan


----------



## Gnagnazio (21 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Albijol (22 Novembre 2012)

Forte, purtroppo il Santos non accetta pagamenti in banane


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2012)

E quindi ?


----------



## rossovero (22 Novembre 2012)

io mi sono un po' rotto dei brasiliani


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Novembre 2012)

Magara,questo è forte davvero.Che filtranti che fa e che tranvate tira!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2012)

pare forte...certo che pezza al minuto 2:15


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sto fenomeno ?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Ottobre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sto fenomeno ?



periodo di adattamento al calcio italiano credo,petkovic non mi sembra una sprvveduto...prenderà il posto di hernanes che verrà ceduto, a gennaio o l'anno prossimo che sia


----------



## Frikez (1 Ottobre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sto fenomeno ?



Ha saltato tutta la preparazione, vediamo tra un paio di mesi


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2013)

Non gioca perchè è rotto o mezzo rotto. Che poi, tutto sto fenomeno non l'ho mai visto.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non gioca perchè è rotto o mezzo rotto. Che poi, tutto sto fenomeno non l'ho mai visto.



E' molto forte, ma non so se saprà adattarsi al calcio italiano subito.
doveva esordire con un'altra maglia, in un'altra piazza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Ottobre 2013)

Si ma nemmeno un minuto ? Poi se è rotto niente


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque già negli ultimi tempi al Santos era diventato riserva e schierato per lo più da laterale.


----------



## Jino (15 Dicembre 2013)

Ho voluto attendere qualche mese, ma ora fatemi spendere qualche parola per l'ennesimo "talento" per cui in molti, troppi qui dentro si sono mangiati le mani in estate, come se fosse quel giocatore che ci avrebbe cambiato le sorti.

Beh, impatto disastroso. E' arrivato infortunato alla caviglia ma già da diverso tempo s'è ristabilito, gioca sopratutto in Europa League dove la Lazio sta facendo anche abbastanza bene, però le sue prestazioni sono davvero deludenti. 

Rimane un ragazzo del 93, quindi giovanissimo, ma di sicuro in molti ora hanno capito che il Santos non vende per tre spicci un ragazzo se è veramente forte. 

Se vendono a 60 Neymar, se ne chiedevano 30 per Ganso e se poi vendono per 5-6 ad occhi chiusi Anderson questo fa capire bene la giusta collocazione da dare a questo ragazzo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Dicembre 2013)

eh ma Galliani quelli forti non li conosce..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho voluto attendere qualche mese, ma ora fatemi spendere qualche parola per l'ennesimo "talento" per cui in molti, troppi qui dentro si sono mangiati le mani in estate, come se fosse quel giocatore che ci avrebbe cambiato le sorti.
> 
> Beh, impatto disastroso. E' arrivato infortunato alla caviglia ma già da diverso tempo s'è ristabilito, gioca sopratutto in Europa League dove la Lazio sta facendo anche abbastanza bene, però le sue prestazioni sono davvero deludenti.
> 
> ...



Il discorso è più complesso, è chiaro che devi prendere 5-6 giovani come anderson per sperare che almeno uno statisticamente esploda, il nostro problema e che noi siamo andati a prendere Birsa, uno che sai gia a priori che non raggiungera mai certi livelli,
Se vogliamo anche il tanto decantato lialjc non sta ripetendo la scorsa stagione ma e sixuro che in prospettiva avrebbe dato più di Matri
e restando in tema la juve controlla Berardi Zaza Paulinho Gabbiadini


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] do you remembah?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho voluto attendere qualche mese, ma ora fatemi spendere qualche parola per l'ennesimo "talento" per cui in molti, troppi qui dentro si sono mangiati le mani in estate, come se fosse quel giocatore che ci avrebbe cambiato le sorti.
> 
> Beh, impatto disastroso. E' arrivato infortunato alla caviglia ma già da diverso tempo s'è ristabilito, gioca sopratutto in Europa League dove la Lazio sta facendo anche abbastanza bene, però le sue prestazioni sono davvero deludenti.
> 
> ...



Se al Santos oramai era impiegato esclusivamente sulla fascia, qualche motivo ci sarà.....


----------



## Jino (15 Dicembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il discorso è più complesso, è chiaro che devi prendere 5-6 giovani come anderson per sperare che almeno uno statisticamente esploda, il nostro problema e che noi siamo andati a prendere Birsa, uno che sai gia a priori che non raggiungera mai certi livelli,
> Se vogliamo anche il tanto decantato lialjc non sta ripetendo la scorsa stagione ma e sixuro che in prospettiva avrebbe dato più di Matri
> e restando in tema la juve controlla Berardi Zaza Paulinho Gabbiadini



Si ma ti do ragione, il mio discorso era molto meno complesso e più terra terra. 

Qui dentro si tende a spacciare troppi ragazzini, tendenzialmente vengono conosciuti nei videogiochi perchè diventano forti, per talenti da prendere a tutti i costi. Questo è uno di questi. Cosi come lo è tutta quella serie di olandesi amati alla follia dentro questo forum. 

Poi è ovvio che quando la tua squadra del cuore va a buttare via una botta di soldi per prendere un Matri ti girano, a quel punto preferisci prendano uno di questi pseudofenomeni, sperando che vada dritta. Perchè sai che con Matri andrà storta.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Dicembre 2013)

Non lo fa giocare e quando lo fa giocare lo mette fuori ruolo. Bah. dopo l'infortunio comunque non ha avuto un buon approccio se non in Europa league.
Anche Biglia che era un buon centrocampista è ora uno dei peggiori della serie A. Qualcosa non quadra.


----------



## Serginho (4 Aprile 2014)

Ammazza che fenomeno


----------



## The Ripper (14 Dicembre 2014)

Dopo un anno perso appresso a Petkovic e Reja che lo mettevano fuori ruolo, ai troppi infortuni e alle troppe panchine, finalmente sta venendo fuori il giocatore ammirato al Santos. 
Pioli, che è un ottimo allenatore, ha capito come sfruttarlo.
E' giovanissimo e un anno di "training" ci sta. Può diventare una stella se ha la testa sulle spalle, voglia di imparare e fiducia nei propri mezzi.

Anche ieri sera prestazione esemplare.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Dicembre 2014)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] starà godendo come un riccio


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Dopo un anno perso appresso a Petkovic e Reja che lo mettevano fuori ruolo, ai troppi infortuni e alle troppe panchine, finalmente sta venendo fuori il giocatore ammirato al Santos.
> Pioli, che è un ottimo allenatore, ha capito come sfruttarlo.
> E' giovanissimo e un anno di "training" ci sta. Può diventare una stella se ha la testa sulle spalle, voglia di imparare e fiducia nei propri mezzi.
> 
> Anche ieri sera prestazione esemplare.



Insomma dai, non sei oggettivo. Lo scorso anno non aveva ne la maturità tattica ne le doti atletiche che un anno di calcio vero gli hanno dato. Al Santos era un giovane di prospettiva, ne più ne meno. La Lazio l'ha pagato abbastanza poco proprio perchè era un giocatore tutto da costruire. Quest'anno è e sta maturando semplicemente, ma lo scorso anno era un giocatorino di tecnica ma totalmente acerbo. Inutile dare la colpa a Reja e Petkovic a mio avviso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Dicembre 2014)

Sembra bravino, ma non parlerei al momento di fenomeno.


----------



## Milanista7 (23 Dicembre 2014)

Questo giocava a braccetto con Neymar, ha dei colpi assurdi e per un 93 un anno di ambientamento è normale. Farà strada.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2014)

C'è da dire che sa usare benissimo entrambi i piedi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Dicembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il discorso è più complesso, è chiaro che devi prendere 5-6 giovani come anderson per sperare che almeno uno statisticamente esploda, il nostro problema e che noi siamo andati a prendere Birsa, uno che sai gia a priori che non raggiungera mai certi livelli,
> Se vogliamo anche il tanto decantato lialjc non sta ripetendo la scorsa stagione ma e sixuro che in prospettiva avrebbe dato più di Matri
> e restando in tema la juve controlla Berardi Zaza Paulinho Gabbiadini



Mi autoquoto un post dell'anno scorso su questo stesso thread,

me la tiro perchè alla lunga ho sempre ragione


----------



## Djici (23 Dicembre 2014)

intanto, se prendi felipe anderson, magari sbagli completamente acquisto e gioca da schifo... ma una parte del cartellino la recuperi... e il suo ingaggio dovrebbe essere abbastanza basso. 
e se la scomessa va bene ti ritrovi con un bel centrocampista in squadra.

se prendi l'essien di turno non fai nulla in termini sportivi e non riprendi i soldi spesi per l'alto ingaggio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Dicembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sembra bravino, ma non parlerei al momento di fenomeno.



fenomeno no ma grande giocatore si, molta più tecnica e molta più fantasia di un candreva, da tantissima qualità al gioco offensivo della lazio..


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Heaven (6 Gennaio 2015)

Pazzesco
la Lazio si è ritrovata un fenomeno in casa


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Gennaio 2015)

se le gioca tutte cosi questo è un fenomeno, vediamo se avrà continuità, altro che candreva...


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2015)

Gli è servito un anno abbondante, ma ora il suo talento è decisamente sbocciato


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

mi sembra che il milan era interessato a lui prima che finisse alla lazio...peccato


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mi sembra che il milan era interessato a lui prima che finisse alla lazio...peccato



Si, il Milan lo seguiva ma veniva visto da tutti come un centrocampista, alla Lazio è arrivato per giocare in mediana. Dopo oltre un anno di adattamento e crescita atletico tattica si sta rivelando bravo, si ma da attaccante.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, il Milan lo seguiva ma veniva visto da tutti come un centrocampista, alla Lazio è arrivato per giocare in mediana. Dopo oltre un anno di adattamento e crescita atletico tattica si sta rivelando bravo, si ma da attaccante.



21 anni ed é stato pagato 7.5milioni...non tantissimi...


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

cmq contro la samp assoluto protagonista... 2 assit e un gol...


----------



## The Ripper (11 Gennaio 2015)

ma sì... parliamone


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Gennaio 2015)

finalmente è esploso, fortissimo


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma sì... parliamone



E di che vuoi parlare. Forte forte.
E noi siamo stati per 3 anni dietro a Ganso


----------



## Albijol (11 Gennaio 2015)

Sono sicuro che prende meno di Agazzi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2015)

Questo sarà titolare in Nazionale Brasiliana a breve. Lotito lo venderà per una cifra pazzesca.


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Sta attraversando un periodo fantastico. Chiaramente vedremo più avanti, il difficile è sempre confermarsi ragazzi, calma.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sta attraversando un periodo fantastico. Chiaramente vedremo più avanti, il difficile è sempre confermarsi ragazzi, calma.



Tutto giusto,però permettimi di dire che si vede proprio che il ragazzo ha molto talento.Ha il tocco di palla da grande giocatore,ha il cambio passo eccezionale,è bravo con entrambi i piedi,segna ed è giovane.
Diciamo che per ora è molto più forte e promettente lui,rispetto ad Iturbe che è comunque giovane talentuosissimo.
Ma la differenza è Felipe Anderson è un crack ad ogni partita,Iturbe per ora un flop.
7,5mln vs 30....Per me Felipe diventerà un grande,basta che mantiene la testa sulle spalle.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto,però permettimi di dire che si vede proprio che il ragazzo ha molto talento.Ha il tocco di palla da grande giocatore,ha il cambio passo eccezionale,è bravo con entrambi i piedi,segna ed è giovane.
> Diciamo che per ora è molto più forte e promettente lui,rispetto ad Iturbe che è comunque giovane talentuosissimo.
> Ma la differenza è Felipe Anderson è un crack ad ogni partita,Iturbe per ora un flop.
> 7,5mln vs 30....Per me Felipe diventerà un grande,basta che mantiene la testa sulle spalle.


.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2015)

E' bravo bravo, però talvolta dovrebbe ricordarsi che si gioca in 11, perchè tenta spesso l'uno vs tutti.


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto,però permettimi di dire che si vede proprio che il ragazzo ha molto talento.Ha il tocco di palla da grande giocatore,ha il cambio passo eccezionale,è bravo con entrambi i piedi,segna ed è giovane.
> Diciamo che per ora è molto più forte e promettente lui,rispetto ad Iturbe che è comunque giovane talentuosissimo.
> Ma la differenza è Felipe Anderson è un crack ad ogni partita,Iturbe per ora un flop.
> 7,5mln vs 30....Per me Felipe diventerà un grande,basta che mantiene la testa sulle spalle.



Talento incredibile, sono d'accordo, è servito tanto tempo ma si vede che fisicamente e tatticamente è cresciuto tantissimo. Dico solo che come tutti i giovani che esplodo il difficile è poi confermarsi nel tempo. El Shaarawy è il nostro esempio eclatante. Ripeto, fermo restando che il brasiliano è davvero forte.


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2015)

Bel giocatore, ma sti brasiliani hanno la scadenza.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Marzo 2015)

un inchino, grazie.
pagherei di tasca mia per averlo al posto di Munnez


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> un inchino, grazie.
> pagherei di tasca mia per averlo al posto di Munnez



L'infortuno rischiava di compromettergli l'andamento della stagione. Invece niente, un animale 

Lui e Dybala sono i giocatori che più adoro in Serie A.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Marzo 2015)

Gabriel Boschilia 19 anni del sao paolo centrocampista mancino dotato di grandissima tecnica che per adesso non costa piu di 2-3 mln di euri


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' bravo bravo, però talvolta dovrebbe ricordarsi che si gioca in 11, perchè tenta spesso l'uno vs tutti.



A me sembra che gioca molto per la squadra (infatti ha un buonissimo numero di assist NON banali).
Che ne dici [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] di questa frase del maestro Andreas?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A me sembra che gioca molto per la squadra (infatti ha un buonissimo numero di assist NON banali).
> Che ne dici [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] di questa frase del maestro Andreas?



sta facendo tanti gol ma è famoso soprattutto per la visione di gioco, saper saltare l'uomo e come assist.man. Quindi non è assolutamente un solista ma un uomo squadra.
Sta trovando anche la porta, per cui sta venendo su il giocatore che immaginavo sarebbe stato...una sorta di moderno Rivaldo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sta facendo tanti gol ma è famoso soprattutto per la visione di gioco, saper saltare l'uomo e come assist.man. Quindi non è assolutamente un solista ma un uomo squadra.
> Sta trovando anche la porta, per cui sta venendo su il giocatore che immaginavo sarebbe stato...una sorta di moderno Rivaldo.



Dimentichi che sa usare bene entrambi i piedi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Marzo 2015)

giocatore straordinario, non ci sono parole per descriverlo


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A me sembra che gioca molto per la squadra (infatti ha un buonissimo numero di assist NON banali).



Beh ultimamente pare migliorato sotto questo punto.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Marzo 2015)

Ha avuto bisogno di un lungo adattamento al calcio italiano e di tempo per riprendersi dai problemi fisici. Grande giocatore.

La Lazio deve trovare il modo di far coesistere i suoi due migliori giocatori, Anderson e Candreva. E di dare spazio anche al talento di Keita.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Marzo 2015)

23/11/2012


----------



## The Ripper (17 Marzo 2015)

che razza di fenomeno.
Fiero di essere un suo estimatore sin dai tempi del Santos.

Futuro pallone d'oro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Marzo 2015)

il più forte giocatore della serie A


----------



## 666psycho (22 Marzo 2015)

ancora un gol...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Aprile 2015)

Un fenomeno questo. Sui portali di scomesse ormai puntare su un gol suo e diventato una vittoria scontata 

Grande rispetto per la Lazio che con Felipe Anderson, Djordjevic, Parolo e De Vrij ha fatto un paio di colpi utilissimi a costi veramete ragionevoli. Stravedo proprio per Anderson e De Vrij. Il secondo lo volevo al Milan.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Un fenomeno questo. Sui portali di scomesse ormai puntare su un gol suo e diventato una vittoria scontata
> 
> Grande rispetto per la Lazio che con Felipe Anderson, Djordjevic, Parolo e De Vrij ha fatto un paio di colpi utilissimi a costi veramete ragionevoli. Stravedo proprio per Anderson e De Vrij. Il secondo lo volevo al Milan.



ecco uno che ne capisce


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Aprile 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> che razza di fenomeno.
> *Fiero di essere un suo estimatore sin dai tempi del Santos.
> *
> Futuro pallone d'oro.



Me ne ricordo, complimenti


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Aprile 2015)

Stasera non una delle sue migliori prestazioni, ma resta comunque uno spettacolo per gli occhi. Ha comunque fatto l'assist per il gol decisivo e nel finale stava per concludere un azione pazzesca in cui si era fumato 3 o 4 giocatori del Napoli. Pazzesco è fortissimo! Un crack clamoroso!


----------



## Renegade (9 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Stasera non una delle sue migliori prestazioni, ma resta comunque uno spettacolo per gli occhi. Ha comunque fatto l'assist per il gol decisivo e nel finale stava per concludere un azione pazzesca in cui si era fumato 3 o 4 giocatori del Napoli. Pazzesco è fortissimo! Un crack clamoroso!



Sinceramente le cose che sta facendo Anderson quest'anno le ho viste fare a tanti, tra cui soprattutto El Shaarawy in quei famosi mesi. E' di sicuro un buon giocatore in prospettiva, ma tra i veri crack che ci sono in giro ce ne passa. Già un Griezmann, ad esempio, gli è superiore e di molto. Secondo me il suo futuro è già scritto e sarà un classico: inizierà a chiedere un ingaggio ancor più alto, nonostante l'accordo appena raggiunto e a salire, dunque rottura con la società, richiesta di cessione. Ceduto per 35 mln tipo Lamela in qualche Big tipo PSG o City, in cui andrà a perdersi e a fare panchina.


----------



## robs91 (9 Aprile 2015)

Anderson non centra nulla con El Shaarawy,è di un'altra categoria.Ha più tecnica,più visione di gioco ed è più bravo nell'uno contro uno rispetto al crestato mediocre..Griezmann, invece, è un grandissimo finalizzatore è ha caratteristiche diverse da quelle del brasiliano.


----------



## Jino (9 Aprile 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Anderson non centra nulla con El Shaarawy,è di un'altra categoria.Ha più tecnica,più visione di gioco ed è più bravo nell'uno contro uno rispetto al crestato mediocre..Griezmann, invece, è un grandissimo finalizzatore è ha caratteristiche diverse da quelle del brasiliano.



Concordo, quello che sta facendo quest'anno Felipe Anderson è di ben altro livello rispetto a quello di Stephan, che fu straordinario da un punto di vista realizzativo e per la capacità di fare entrambe le fasi, ma le giocate da un punto di vista tecnico ed atletico del brasiliano non sono assolutamente nelle corde dell'italo egiziano. 

Ad ogni modo, si parla di giocatori diversi. El Shaarawy un esterno di centrocampo, il brasiliano un fantasista.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Dicembre 2015)

In questo momento di profonda crisi e di caos alla Lazio io andrei a prendermelo di corsa. Fenomeno.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> In questo momento di profonda crisi e di caos alla Lazio io andrei a prendermelo di corsa. Fenomeno.



Avevo detto quando uscì la notizia dell utd sulle sue tracce che gli conveniva darlo via fintanto che potevano tirare sul prezzo, la lazio ha fatto un miracolo l'anno scorso.

Potrebbe essere anche il nuovo Zarate comunque.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Avevo detto quando uscì la notizia dell utd sulle sue tracce che gli conveniva darlo via fintanto che potevano tirare sul prezzo, la lazio ha fatto un miracolo l'anno scorso.
> 
> Potrebbe essere anche il nuovo Zarate comunque.



A me piaceva pure Zarate infatti


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> A me piaceva pure Zarate infatti



Spero che ti stia vergognando.


----------



## Jino (5 Dicembre 2015)

Affermarsi è relativamente facile ragazzi, confermarsi è più dura. Le qualità il ragazzo le ha, ma sono convinto stia patendo la pessima stagione della Lazio. Ciò nonostante è comunque il capocannoniere della squadra.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Spero che ti stia vergognando.


A me la serie A nell'anno in cui c'erano Pastore, Menez, Sanchez e Zarate faceva impazzire!


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> A me la serie A nell'anno in cui c'erano Pastore, Menez, Sanchez e Zarate faceva impazzire!



Ma non nego che quell'anno di Zarate fu sensazionale.

Veramente strano come certi giocatori si perdano nonostante la qualità...


----------



## Jino (5 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma non nego che quell'anno di Zarate fu sensazionale.
> 
> Veramente strano come certi giocatori si perdano nonostante la qualità...



Strano non direi, è una cosa parecchio comune. Affermarsi è relativamente facile, confermarsi il difficile. Le variabili sono tante, come essere una sorpresa per gli avversari, un periodo di forma fisica particolarmente felice, sentirsi arrivati ed appagati, montarsi la testa.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Strano non direi, è una cosa parecchio comune. Affermarsi è relativamente facile, confermarsi il difficile. Le variabili sono tante, come essere una sorpresa per gli avversari, un periodo di forma fisica particolarmente felice, sentirsi arrivati ed appagati, montarsi la testa.



Questo fa capire quanto conta l'aspetto psicologico.

Secondo me è una questione di personalità, quando cominciano a non uscirti certe cose per 2-3 partite consecutive allora ti butti giù.


----------



## Jino (5 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo fa capire quanto conta l'aspetto psicologico.
> 
> Secondo me è una questione di personalità, quando cominciano a non uscirti certe cose per 2-3 partite consecutive allora ti butti giù.



La testa nel calcio, ma nello sport in generale, determina tutto il resto.


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Dicembre 2015)

Onestamente approfitterei della brutta stagione della Lazio per prenderlo. Altro che Candreva
Questi upgrade qui non ci piacciono, no?


----------



## The Ripper (5 Dicembre 2015)

Se ci fate caso, in queste squadre di media classifica quando ad un giocatore arrivano offerte ma non se ne va per un motvo o per un altro, hanno un calo mostruoso.
E' successo a noi con Kakà (quando è andato via eravamo già una squadra da media classifica) per esempio.
E guardate come stanno giocando Biglia, Candreva, Andrson...che scarsi non sono.
Il salto di qualità va fatto al momento giusto.
Per esempio De Rossi poteva diventare un mostro se andava via da Roma, e invece...

Io lo prenderei sicuramente


----------



## DannySa (5 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Onestamente approfitterei della brutta stagione della Lazio per prenderlo. Altro che Candreva
> Questi upgrade qui non ci piacciono, no?



Uno tra Vazquez e Anderson mi andrebbe bene.


----------

